# Venom/Carnage Masks



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

Hey all, I just wanted to share some new masks I just finished. Two different paint schemes on one mask. Painted to look like Venom and Carnage from the spiderman comics, I'll have a third one on the way this weekend hopefully!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Spooky1 recognized these guys right away, so it must be a great likeness


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Yes, I'm a comic book geek. Nice work, Draik!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Terrific work!!


----------

